# Need to know if it's time...



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an elderly dog (14 years old or so - he was a stray when we got him, we've had him for 13 years.) I'm feeling really torn right now. He refuses to eat anything but what Grandma fed him (Pedigree chunks in a bag - I know it's bad, but the only other thing he'll eat is cat food!) And, even though I'm feeding him 2x a day, he's started to lose weight. Down 3 pounds or so in the last 6 months (he's only 15 pounds on a good day, so quite a bit.)

He's also started to pee in the house a lot. Sometimes I don't think he even knows he is going. He has arthritis, and not much feeling in his back legs. BUT - he still loves to play with his tennis ball, still loves to be fed (what he wants!) and still enjoys being petted most of the time. He's also blind and deaf (sees some light in one eye, lost the other 2 years ago. Hears claps and stamps - but not much else.)

I have to take him to the vet next weekend due to his weight loss and see if there is something we can do to help him. My husband wants me to put him down, but I just don't know if it is really time. There's a lot of emotion involved with this - mostly because I really don't like this dog much, he belongs to my son. I worry that it is not time, and I just want it to be. But I don't want him to suffer because I'm overlooking reality. I really need some third party opinions on the matter.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It really sucks when we have to contemplate if it is time, but I think the dog will let you know and also talk to your vet, he should have a good idea if he is pain or not. Good Luck, and I'm sorry!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I also agree that the dog will let you know when its time,if he still enjoys playing with the ball at times,and is eating,and likes to be petted or shown some love,i myself dont think its time,but he will let you know.


----------

